# What's up with guys....minor rant



## weimie (Apr 21, 2006)

Why do some guys always have to make fun of you or poke fun at you? Is it easier than being nice? Does it go back to the teasing days when if a guy was fond of you he'd tease you, in turn making you _not_ like him?

I just don't understand...then they get mad at you for being "uptight" when you just can't take it anymore :madman:

*sigh*


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Guys tease one another, too. I think it boils down to the recipient not being able to take it and accept different personalities, instead of attributing it to a gender difference as an easy way out to explain things.


----------



## Neen (Sep 27, 2004)

I think they call that flirting


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

weimie said:


> Why do some guys always have to make fun of you or poke fun at you? Is it easier than being nice? Does it go back to the teasing days when if a guy was fond of you he'd tease you, in turn making you _not_ like him?
> 
> I just don't understand...then they get mad at you for being "uptight" when you just can't take it anymore :madman:
> 
> *sigh*


proof that most guys never mature emotionally past the 2nd grade.

i've found that the best approach is to let it roll right off and learn to give back at the same level. if nothing else it will shut them up for a little while. 

rt


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

The "cutsie" gossip and games many women play during courtship can boil down to women not evolving past the second grade, either. It's both ways, but different means.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

*rt* said:


> proof that most guys never mature emotionally past the 2nd grade.
> 
> i've found that the best approach is to let it roll right off and learn to give back at the same level. if nothing else it will shut them up for a little while.
> 
> rt


Hehe, it's true!:thumbsup:


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

*rt* said:


> proof that most guys never mature emotionally past the 2nd grade.
> 
> i've found that the best approach is to let it roll right off and learn to give back at the same level. if nothing else it will shut them up for a little while.
> 
> rt


Yeah, the problem with that is that the guys who like to do the teasing (and will get annoyed if others can't "take a joke") usually are the ones who can't take it either.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> The "cutsie" gossip and games many women play during courtship can boil down to women not evolving past the second grade, either. It's both ways, but different means.


that may be true but that really isn't relevant to the original post.

rt


----------



## stingray_coach (Jun 27, 2006)

*rt* said:


> that may be true but that really isn't relevant to the original post.
> 
> rt


True, this is another man bashing thread.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

weimie said:


> Why do some guys always have to make fun of you or poke fun at you? Is it easier than being nice?


perhaps some guys do it because it is fun for them. they enjoy teasing, and think of themselves before they think of others, and how it may affect them.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

*rt* said:


> that may be true but that really isn't relevant to the original post.
> 
> rt


It was relevant to a following post that was casually accepted as relevant because of the source.


----------



## clark (Mar 26, 2006)

This is an early indication of a date rapist pattern of behavior. Go ahead and let them define the boundries because they clearly are not going to honor yours. Some women select men like this to be the fathers of their daughters... and think they get good value. It's your choice.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

stingray_coach said:


> True, this is another man bashing thread.


I'm not seeing what's all that man-bashing about it. Of course it isn't strictly on gender lines (though it certainly tends to go that way). But overall I think it's an honest question. Why do men make fun of/tease women they otherwise seem to like?

Yeah, I'm sure we've all figured out the easiest way to deal with it is to joke right back, or ignore it completely, but that doesn't give any insight as to why they do it in the first place.

Is it selfishness? Is it some misguided attempt at flirting? They honestly think they're funny when they're not? What?

I will say that there are different scenarios here. Yes, we should all have a sense of humor and try not to take ourselves too seriously. 99.9% of the time, the guys I'm friends with have the good sense to quit when they can tell that something they thought was funny isn't being taken the right way. I don't think that's what bothers anyone. But some people don't stop - they enjoy "pushing buttons". And the old "You've got to lighten up!" comment is a dead give-away that someone is lacking some social skills. To be honest - I just avoid people like that whenever I can. Life's too short.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

They are insecure, as many people are. No reason to make a big fuss about it. Just go along or not.

Sometimes humor goes a long way as well. Women tend to home in on men that can make them laugh all the time. Sometimes the humor doesn't mesh with some women while it does with others.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

clark said:


> This is an early indication of a date rapist pattern of behavior. Go ahead and let them define the boundries because they clearly are not going to honor yours. Some women select men like this to be the fathers of their daughters... and think they get good value. It's your choice.


huh?

The OP didn't define the _KIND_ of teasing, so imsho harsh judgements are uncalled for.
I see teasing from guys - the fun, silly kind - as a show of affection, friendliness. Maybe I'm not so sensitive because for years I've hung out with lowlifes:  mountain bikers, climbers, geologists and whitewater guys who are generally rude and crude. I try to get in a good one back every now and then and it seems to all work out. I am the sole female in our MTB club, and generally when the guys give me crap or tease me, I deserve it cuz I get way too excited or wound up at times.

I find the best response is to get in a good one back, or to laugh at myself.

Formica


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

weimie said:


> Why do some guys always have to make fun of you or poke fun at you? Is it easier than being nice? Does it go back to the teasing days when if a guy was fond of you he'd tease you, in turn making you _not_ like him?
> 
> I just don't understand...then they get mad at you for being "uptight" when you just can't take it anymore :madman:
> 
> *sigh*


Dunno, but it's probably the same reason certain guys seem drawn to the WL.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Ball busting. It's one of my favorite things about working in New Jersey.

As I see it, you've got two types of groups, a) the ball-busters and 2) the behind-your-back-talkers.

So, you've got this guy. He's a little uptight, rides a bright orange Turner and always has an opinion. He ends up in the bushes ever 5 seconds on a group ride, speaks with an English accent, and will spend an hour telling you the difference between England and Great Britain.

Oddly enough, this guy exists in every community. While the consistency of "that guy" is consistently consistent, the communities he exists in vary - either they crack jokes to his face, or they make fun of him behind his back.

In group a), he's a part of their community and knows nothing is said behind his back that isn't said to his face. As goofy as he is, he and his funny accent are truly accepted. Because we're all goofy characters. When we step outside of ourselves, we're all imperfect, and those imperfections are pretty frickin' funny when we stop avoiding their existence.

"Wow, I didn't even know they sold self-crashing Turners in Great Britain."

"Very funny. Remind me to buy you a sixer of Zimas after the ride."

If they're cracking jokes to your face, it means they aren't cracking them behind your back.

And if ball-busting makes you an immature man, well, I guess that makes me a 13 year old boy trapped in the body of a...err...13 year old boy. 

(I'm still waiting on Santa to leave a pair of boobs and some hips in my stocking).


----------



## TronCarter (Jul 22, 2007)

Just a side observation. I know and have known several women that will tell you that they like a guy that is nice and makes them laugh, but it always seems like they end up with guys that are first-class a-holes and treat them like crap, yet they keep coming back for more. A while back I was interested in a girl and was very nice to her and I am fairly funny (at least I could get her to laugh and she often told me I was funny). I told her I liked her, she said the often used "I like you as a friend", so it went no further. She always said she wanted a nice, funny guy, but would always date jerks. What made it worse is she would always call me or come over crying and tell me how they were treating her poorly and "why can't I find a good guy?". It always bothered me because I was thinking to myself, what am I? Chopped liver? I'm not good enough to date you, but good enough to be a shoulder to cry on?

Long story short, I have demonstrated time and again that I have no idea what women are thinking. It seems to me that they say one thing and mean another and wonder why we men can't figure them out. Of course I would assume that women would say the same thing about men. Hopefully some day we will figure each other out.

Just my perspective.

What is "the WL"?

_edit_ WL = Women's Lounge... duh


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

TronCarter said:


> What is "the WL"?
> 
> _edit_ WL = Women's Lounge... duh


Jesus man! It's like you're just hearing what we're speaking without _ listening_ to what we're saying!


----------



## TronCarter (Jul 22, 2007)

catzilla said:


> Jesus man! It's like you're just hearing what we're speaking without _ listening_ to what we're saying!


Well, I didn't hear the words sex, sports, or food, so it was difficult to concentrate.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

catzilla said:


> Ball busting. It's one of my favorite things about working in New Jersey.
> 
> As I see it, you've got two types of groups, a) the ball-busters and 2) the behind-your-back-talkers.
> 
> ...


That's odd...MY GIRLFRIEND'S BIKE HAPPENS TO BE A *BRIGHT ORANGE TURNER*. OH GNOZZZZ!


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

FWIW most guys I know will talk to each other like that when they think nobody 'civilized' is listening. That includes my husband. Frankly I'm with the 'well at least it's not talking behind your back' thing. I don't mind it, a great deal of it is funny, and when they go over the top I can dish a truely catestrophic beat-down that will have them giggling nerviously and their buds busting a seam... and yeah, they learn. It may be the hard way, but they DO LEARN. 

I'll never forget when I was finally hired on full time to work with a crew of guys I'd known for some years, including a real wisecracking nutjob from NY. My first day there officially on salary he poked his crazy nappy-headed fro in my office door with a HUGE grin and said "YOU LOOK LIKE ****!" and bolted.

That will go down in my personal history books as the FUNNIEST first-day-on-the-job lines I have EVER heard anywhere, and I seriously doubt it will ever be repeated.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> That's odd...MY GIRLFRIEND'S BIKE HAPPENS TO BE A *BRIGHT ORANGE TURNER*. OH GNOZZZZ!


A pair of bikes and a bag of Oreos on the couch - leave the key under the doormat, 'cause I'm moving in.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

weimie said:


> Why do some guys always have to make fun of you or poke fun at you? Is it easier than being nice? Does it go back to the teasing days when if a guy was fond of you he'd tease you, in turn making you _not_ like him?
> 
> I just don't understand...then they get mad at you for being "uptight" when you just can't take it anymore


In my experience, anyone who pokes fun in a mean or nasty way, then does the "I was just kidding, can't you take a joke" crap really IS mean and nasty underneath. Best to keep your distance from those sorts.

If it bothers you, and you let them know that it bothers you, and the behavior still continues- then it is perfectly legitimate to get angry. If they respond by calling you "uptight" rather than recognizing that they stepped over the line... well, why hang out with someone who would disregard your feelings for the sake of a "joke"?

Just my .02, but that's not how friends treat friends...


----------



## weimie (Apr 21, 2006)

I can take it and I can give it back but when I've had a rough day and I'm tired and just don't feel like "playing" and I clearly say this....then I'm uptight and can't take a joke and I need to lighten up? I clearly think someone else needs to lighten up.

I just don't understand why some guys just can't stop when someone asks them to stop....it's like they just don't know how to relate to someone else unless they're making fun of them in some way. Maybe this is why he's alone and I've got a nice guy to go home to


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Some folks are just jerks. I was on a trip once ( me and three guys on spring break, how stupid is that?) and one of the guys just wouldn't let off. It didn't help that I was PMSing severely, but after a few days of it I was in tears, and that's when I think he finally got that he was just being an ***.


----------



## TronCarter (Jul 22, 2007)

weimie said:


> I just don't understand why some guys just can't stop when someone asks them to stop....it's like they just don't know how to relate to someone else unless they're making fun of them in some way.


I think it might be the "big brother" syndrome. If you have ever had one, you probably know what I am talking about. They tease for apparently no real reason other than to get a rise out of you. Once they have cracked the surface and get you to tell them to stop, the blood is in the water and they attack with more ferocity. Irritating you seems to be some form of entertainment to them, although I was never one to enjoyed doing it to someone. This guy really needs to grow up. As a child, the idea was to never let it show that it bothers you and they will eventually give up. As an adult I think I would just choose to hang out with other people.

My male friends and I are sometimes pretty brutal to one another when it comes to teasing, but I will say that we all seem to know and respect the other persons limits. If we can tell that the person has had enough or is really ticked off, we back off or realize that if we push it much further we might be tasting a knuckle sandwich.

I guess it could also be "big sister" syndrome, but I never had one of those.


----------



## EJP (Apr 30, 2007)

The smart ones know when to be nice and can take a hint when you're having a bad day.

One of my long-time bike pals is quite a bit stronger and leaves me in the dust sometimes (he always waits up eventually). The last time we rode, I crashed hard enough that I was shaken up and really peeved. He was pretty far ahead and I had to pick myself up and keep riding until I got to where he was waiting. After he checked out my shoulder (one good thing about riding with an ER doc) and was convinced that it wasn't serious, he made sure to ride right with me on the way back to the car. He was telling stupid jokes the whole way, trying to cheer me up. I wasn't really laughing, and he offered to stop, but I did appreciate the effort.

The point is, that it's a lot easier to tolerate things like getting dropped, getting teased, or whatever, if they know when enough is enough and it really is all in good fun.

At a certain level, it really is all about validating your feelings, and your friend obviously failed to do that. :nono:


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

It's not just a guy thing. All people from a very early age like to push the limits. People need boundaries. When no boundary is defined it make people uncomfortable so they search for the boundary. They will push the limits of a social situation until they are satisfied that they have reached the boundary. This is very easy to see in children whose actions are much more transparent but adults also require boundaries. We just search for them in convoluted ways. 

This guy who insults you probably has played this insult game all his life and he needs to do this with all his friends to define his relationship with each of them. Without knowing your limits he doesn't truly know you on a personal level.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

TronCarter said:


> Just a side observation. I know and have known several women that will tell you that they like a guy that is nice and makes them laugh, but it always seems like they end up with guys that are first-class a-holes and treat them like crap, yet they keep coming back for more. A while back I was interested in a girl and was very nice to her and I am fairly funny (at least I could get her to laugh and she often told me I was funny). I told her I liked her, she said the often used "I like you as a friend", so it went no further. She always said she wanted a nice, funny guy, but would always date jerks. What made it worse is she would always call me or come over crying and tell me how they were treating her poorly and "why can't I find a good guy?". It always bothered me because I was thinking to myself, what am I? Chopped liver? I'm not good enough to date you, but good enough to be a shoulder to cry on?
> 
> Long story short, I have demonstrated time and again that I have no idea what women are thinking. It seems to me that they say one thing and mean another and wonder why we men can't figure them out. Of course I would assume that women would say the same thing about men. Hopefully some day we will figure each other out.
> 
> ...


Like going on an interview for a job and hearing, "You are the best person for the job but we're going with another person. Oh and do you mind if we call you from time to time to ***** about the person we did hire?" :madman:


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

weimie said:


> Why do some guys always have to make fun of you or poke fun at you? Is it easier than being nice? Does it go back to the teasing days when if a guy was fond of you he'd tease you, in turn making you _not_ like him?
> 
> I just don't understand...then they get mad at you for being "uptight" when you just can't take it anymore :madman:


I don't know why some people are like this, but one thing that sometimes works is to take a long careful mischevious look, and then in a funny teasing voice say while smiling:

"What's it like? What's it like to think your funny when you are not? Tell me, what's it like".

After a few of these he may stop. At the least you'll be laughing.


----------



## TronCarter (Jul 22, 2007)

thebigred67 said:


> Like going on an interview for a job and hearing, "You are the best person for the job but we're going with another person. Oh and do you mind if we call you from time to time to ***** about the person we did hire?" :madman:


Hahaha, funny you should say that. I was laid off from my a job a few years ago and the toad who took my place (who I didn't like in the first place) proceeded to call me 4 or 5 times in the following few months to ask me how to do this or that. I developed a case of amnesia and "couldn't remember how to do anything". What a no-class putz.


----------



## weimie (Apr 21, 2006)

Impy said:


> "What's it like? What's it like to think your funny when you are not? Tell me, what's it like".


:thumbsup: That would be funny....but I don't know if I could say that with a straight face.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

*Talkin smack?*



Impy said:


> I don't know why some people are like this, but one thing that sometimes works is to take a long careful mischevious look, and then in a funny teasing voice say while smiling:
> 
> "What's it like? What's it like to think your funny when you are not? Tell me, what's it like".
> 
> After a few of these he may stop. At the least you'll be laughing.


This is active participation in the "sport", showing that you do indeed have a sense of humor - but establishing your level of comfort. I prefer to say "man, there are thousands of comedians out of work and here you are trying to be funny. Don't quit your day job."

I know not to start out talkin' smack to strangers - but if they start..... I also know a few ladies who not only excel at smack, but actually seem to enjoy it.

It's an assertive behavior, kinda like MTB.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

TronCarter said:


> "why can't I find a good guy?".


Sounds like a job for.......


----------



## Carter Taylor (Jan 15, 2004)

*Damned If I know...*

and I am a guy.

I have spent the last few days just checking out 'Amazing musicians that you have never heard of" on You Tube. I have been amazed at the responses to some of the videos, so downright nasty to what I considered amazing musicianship. Rodrigo Y Gabriela, Jake Shimabukuro and others, that I would spend a lot of time and effort to be able to see perform. I just figured the nastiness must of been a youth, ego thing, because it wasn't based on anything I saw.

Then I come to MTBR Passion for the first time in months and what do I see, the largest thread close to the top is about posers. More of the "i'm better than you or let's make fun of" type attitude based off of a picture. I read a few, it was nice to see a few of the old guys defend the picture and not jump in with the OP. Poser threads always piss me off anyway, if I knew where my last rant was about that, I'd link to it so you could read if you wanted to see why.

Maybe *rt* was right, we are perpetual two year olds with the exception that somewhere near fifty, we finally grow up.

See you all in a few more months.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Funny thread, I go hiking with my cousin and her girlfriend. they do the same thing to me as you're talking about. So the idea thats its men is NOT correct. Not just with my cousin, but when around other girls they seem to do the same thing. Note that I hang out with different women than who really exist here on MTBR. 

Its something that humans do. you dont have to put up with it if you dont like it. squeaky wheel always gets the grease. making jokes and saying nasty things back just brings you down to someones level. always be honest, dont put up with anything.


----------



## trailgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

I know a few guys like this. I can't stand hanging around them, so I try to avoid them. I don't often quote my mother, but she always said "treat others how you want to be treated" and I follow that advice. I choose not to subject myself to people who's basis for social interaction is smart-ass joking. 

Oh, and the nice guy "shoulder to cry on" thing is true, but it also happens to women. I have 2 girlfreinds in particular who are currently dating real jerks. They cry on my shoulder possibly becouse they don't have a "nice guy" to cry to, which does not make any sense around here. I know at least 8 really nice single guys who also happen to be cute and good mountainbikers. I've even suggested some of these guys to my 2 misguided freinds, but nether one of them would consider leaving the jerk guy. I don't get it. You would think we would have grown beyond this by our mid-30's...


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

I love smack talkin' with the boys. Usually the things out of my mouth are so, "oops, I saw the line and crossed it anyways..." that it generally leaves them in a stunned silence. Luckily my guy pals are for the most part of the friendly/supportive bunch so any ribbing is usually funny and not mean spirited. I say when in doubt, let 'em eat your dust.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

The nice guys get ignored while the women date the jerks.
The nice women get ignored while the men date the ones who look "hottest".
We all have our crosses to bear.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Exactly, especially the guys that come into the WL and cry about their Barbie-doll GFs not riding the $5,000 bike they bought for her. Ooooh that sticks in my craw like few other things.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

Guys are a$$holes. Try hanging out with men instead.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

trailgirl said:


> You would think we would have grown beyond this by our mid-30's...


As I get older I'm continually astonished that no one seems to have grown up.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

this thread makes me think of Cookie and Sporkie...
Team Smack Challenge


----------



## witchypoo (Sep 19, 2005)

i've always teased the men in which i was interested. i don't think it's necessarily a behaviour reserved solely for males.

thankfully, scrubby graciously accepts all teasing, and gives it right back (as good as he gets). and, considering none of it is malicious, that's just fine with me.

had i been unable to tolerate teasing/poking fun, i would never have survived living with my family (mother and siblings - my father is relatively civil and quiet - much unlike those soul-of-the-victim-promoting-fathers). :thumbsup:


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

*Please forgive . . .*

. . . The obvious irony of this post, but what are all the guys doing hanging out in the Women's lounge?

Sheesh.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Random Drivel said:


> . . . The obvious irony of this post, but what are all the guys doing hanging out in the Women's lounge?
> 
> Sheesh.


uh, hanging out? Nothing wrong with that....


----------



## Natalie Portman (Sep 23, 2007)

weimie said:


> Why do some guys always have to make fun of you or poke fun at you?


I don't mind the joke making, it's more of the grabby hands. That, I'll never get use to. As a side note, when I was riding my bicycle in Amsterdam, just after visiting the Anne Frank Museum, this man comes speeding right next to me on his moped and smacks my rear two times yelling, "Yankee Yankee!!" I was so embarrassed, but for the good/bad there was no-one else around. Anyways, talk is talk, I can manage a rude word. If there is one plus to living on the East Coast, it makes you deaf to the stupid sounds that come from some people's mouths.


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

Although many do not realize this,teasing is a form of cruelty.


----------



## Aussie Mark (Jun 9, 2007)

No sense in complaining about a persons behaviour if you insist on keeping company with them reguarly. Sometimes going solo is the best way, till you can find companions who hopefully will treat you as they would like to be treated themselves. We are all entitled to our dignity and self esteem no matter whose company we are in.


----------



## TronCarter (Jul 22, 2007)

Random Drivel said:


> . . . The obvious irony of this post, but what are all the guys doing hanging out in the Women's lounge?


I learn just as much here as I do in any other forum. I like the WL because it is:

Question, Answer, Answer, Answer, Answer, etc (somewhat lending itself to the topic of this post)

In "Passion" it is Question, Slam, Slam, Slam, Answer, Slam of Answer, Slam, Slam, Answer, etc.

General is OK..... generally. Still some slamming going on.

Beginner is good, I learn a lot there.

Clyde because I am one

and Michigan because there is a lot of good local info there.


----------



## sis (Jul 11, 2007)

There are some people on here who should make better use of the're dusters


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

si said:


> There are some people on here who should make better use of the're dusters


And when they are finished dusting, they can get on with the ironing.


----------



## TronCarter (Jul 22, 2007)

si said:


> There are some people on here who should make better use of the're dusters


I like insults that use bad grammar. :thumbsup:


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

TronCarter said:


> I like insults that use bad grammar. :thumbsup:


That is beyond bad, it's imaginary grammar.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

MtbRN said:


> The nice guys get ignored while the women date the jerks.
> The nice women get ignored while the men date the ones who look "hottest".
> We all have our crosses to bear.


Amen. I've had plenty of guy friends looking for women to date who ride and/or ski. And I'll point out all the single ripping chicks I know and I get "that" look. Apparently, they're holding out for a ripping chick who is a supermodel in her spare time. Well, good luck with that. And I don't want to hear the complaints when your next relationship is with a high maintenance girl who refuses to get dirty and doesn't like how much time you spend riding. :madman:

That definitely goes both ways.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

formica said:


> And when they are finished dusting, they can get on with the ironing.


Ha! I love that.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

LOL, I was looking for a pic of a guy in a french maid outfit but I was striking out on that one.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

formica said:


> LOL, I was looking for a pic of a guy in a french maid outfit but I was striking out on that one.


Turn off safe search and try "tranny maid". Like a gnarly descent, it is scary but rewarding: https://www.mistressdominatrix.co.uk/French_Maid_Trannies_19.jpg


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

From a simple question about teasing to a website where one can find tranny maids. It's like a game of Telephone gone awry


----------



## sis (Jul 11, 2007)

This is a great thread:rockon:


----------



## TronCarter (Jul 22, 2007)

connie said:


> Amen. I've had plenty of guy friends looking for women to date who ride and/or ski. And I'll point out all the single ripping chicks I know and I get "that" look. Apparently, they're holding out for a ripping chick who is a supermodel in her spare time. Well, good luck with that. And I don't want to hear the complaints when your next relationship is with a high maintenance girl who refuses to get dirty and doesn't like how much time you spend riding. :madman:
> 
> That definitely goes both ways.


I've been set up many times by both male and female friends and have come to one conclusion. They really don't know what I like. I don't judge them on looks as most of them were pretty attractive, but personality wise they all were nothing near what I like. A lot of them fancied themselves as princesses and wanted to be treated as such. For some reason in return they would rather treat their man as a pauper and not a prince. Many women (rightfully so) will say that they were not put on this earth to serve a man. It goes both ways, I was not put here to serve women. I will treat you as an equal, but not a superior.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Dwight Moody said:


> Turn off safe search and try "tranny maid". Like a gnarly descent, it is scary but rewarding: https://www.mistressdominatrix.co.uk/French_Maid_Trannies_19.jpg


  
I was rather hoping for fly fisherman in an apron.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

connie said:


> And I don't want to hear the complaints when your next relationship is with a high maintenance girl who refuses to get dirty and doesn't like how much time you spend riding.


:thumbsup:

gabrielle


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

formica said:


> uh, hanging out? Nothing wrong with that....


Well, hanging out and posting, then. Always thought that this was a gals only forum, instead I see guys responding to threads like these either 1. trying to justify male behavior, or else 2. tossing off put-downs or whatever. (not that this is the case of all the guys who replied)

Not that y'all can't take care of yourself, no questioning that.

And to be honest, I don't spend much time lurking here.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

What's interesting is the relationship between my cat and my roommate's.

My cat was always an only cat. Then Simon moved in last year. Simon has lived with another cat that looks like mine (also black) and so he wasn't afraid of her. My cat, OTOH, was petrified and would run from him, hiss and growl whenever he got near her. This didn't stop Simon. If anything, he loved hiding and jumping out at her, chasing her out of the room, and enjoying the run of the house.

Here they are over a year later, and the situation hasn't changed much: He loves rushing out at her, and she's like, "Wouldya STOP IT already?! It wasn't funny the first million times!! Cut the crap, you jerk!!"

My sister and her husband have six cats. The females are usually hiding in the bedroom, bedroom closet, or on top of the 'fridge. The boys seem to enjoy antagonizing them (staring and making them mad, for example.)

So it's a male _mammal_ thing I suppose?! I used to work with a couple of young guys (under 21) and they were stupid-obnoxious. Teasing, rubber band fights- just plain immature. I noticed that when I teased them back in the same way, they would pout and be like, "How could you say such a thing?"


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Random Drivel said:


> Well, hanging out and posting, then. Always thought that this was a gals only forum,.


Not at all...read our stickies ( oh wait, guys never read directions ) and you'll see this is not a "no boys allowed club". There are other discussion board that can secret women's forums, or women's only web sites, not here.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

Christine said:


> What's interesting is the relationship between my cat and my roommate's.
> 
> My cat was always an only cat. Then Simon moved in last year. Simon has lived with another cat that looks like mine (also black) and so he wasn't afraid of her. My cat, OTOH, was petrified and would run from him, hiss and growl whenever he got near her. This didn't stop Simon. If anything, he loved hiding and jumping out at her, chasing her out of the room, and enjoying the run of the house.
> 
> ...


Can I get an AMEN!

LMAO


----------



## sis (Jul 11, 2007)

This has stopped being funny and turned disturbing, in a "my cat talks to me" kind of way.


----------



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

yoginasser said:


> Although many do not realize this,teasing is a form of cruelty.


Good God, you're a puss.


----------



## w1000w (Aug 28, 2007)

weimie said:


> Why do some guys always have to make fun of you or poke fun at you? Is it easier than being nice? Does it go back to the teasing days when if a guy was fond of you he'd tease you, in turn making you _not_ like him?
> 
> I just don't understand...then they get mad at you for being "uptight" when you just can't take it anymore :madman:
> 
> *sigh*


One males view...

Sure men get women's attention in negative ways sometimes. Other times it has to do with boosting artificial self worth by destroying others ego. Many variables with this subject.

Sometime women are too sensitive, sometime men are a-holes...just depends.

Yes, critics are all around us, just be true to yourself and you can be at peace with the critics. You do it by developing real self worth.

Self worth that is based on internals and not on externals such as others approval.

That being said, we all have limits and if one desires to be at peace one should avoid known areas that work to destroy one's peace.

In SCA they have a tool called abstention.

We abstain from people, places or things that harm us.

I have to continually ask myself if the person, place, thing or activity is placing unreasonable demands on my time and energy, will it place me in legal jeopardy or endanger my mental, physical or spiritual health?

If so, it must go if I have control of this choice.

And if I have no control, I work on accepting it as it is out of my hands.

I noticed this same issue on certain spiritual forums I am on. You would think those of spiritual bent would be more compassionate, but it seems the reason they are gung-ho along spiritual lines is they really need it from all the turmoil within. They work under the misguided idea of tearing down others to boost their own self worth.

Sure tearing others down appeals to one's ego and pride, but so did torturing insects when we were kids. When we grow up we need a different way to find self worth.

As you instill seeds of peace within others you plant the same seeds and water these seeds within you as well.

As you give so you receive.

Is that from the bible or karma?

No, it is just universal law.

Do we like to be beaten down?

Whenever we take it upon ourselves to beat down others, we are headed in a direction of destroying peace. We destroy our own peace as well as others peace.

It takes no energy from me to pass something by and leave it alone in peace. But it takes my energy as well as my peace to pick something up to destroy it.

When I posted this paragraph earlier to an atheist group, one atheist critic piped to accuse me of hypocrisy, telling me that I destroy a potato when I pick it up to eat it.

Natural law dictates I must eat, but there is no law that says I must spew venom from my mouth to destroy others.

The destruction of inner peace by destroying potatoes comes about when I destroy my neighbors crop field of potatoes by poisoning them to bankrupt him in order to take over his farmland...it does not come about by eating a potato.

The God of Nature gives me potatoes to eat, the God of Inner Peace tells me to not eat potatoes in excess or to destroy others if I wish to be at peace. I cannot see either God, I know not how they work, I just know they are.

See:

http://jesusneverexisted.org/jne/forum/index.php?topic=342.0


----------



## TronCarter (Jul 22, 2007)

This always makes me laugh. It's Demetri Martin's take on cuteness of a girl vs. hearing about her cat. It is all funny, but if you must, fast forward to about 3:50.

http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docId=-4003747134051280456&hl=en-CA
via videosift.com​


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

TVC15 said:


> Good God, you're a puss.


Actually TVC15.....anyone who takes teasing laying down because they're too ignorant/stupid to know what it really is is a puss,you obviously qualify because you don't seem to mind it given your statement.


----------



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

yoginasser said:


> Actually TVC15.....anyone who takes teasing laying down because they're too ignorant/stupid to know what it really is is a puss,you obviously qualify because you don't seem to mind it given your statement.


You give me a headache.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

yoginasser said:


> Actually TVC15.....anyone who takes teasing laying down because they're too ignorant/stupid to know what it really is is a puss,you obviously qualify because you don't seem to mind it given your statement.


It took me 3 freakin' minutes to read that sentence!!!


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

How cliche, the guys are going at each other now.

In other news: I just watched as my cat chased my roommate's cat out of the room after he jumped off the windowsill  (post all the comedy sketches you want, cats are fair subject matter in the WL. If you guys just *happened* to overhear cats being mentioned, then suck up and deal and shut up.) rft:


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

Christine said:


> So it's a male _mammal_ thing I suppose?! I used to work with a couple of young guys (under 21) and they were stupid-obnoxious.


I don't know, I had a female cat that used to drop off the top of the fridge onto the other pets (two dogs and four other cats). I also lived in a four cat household in which it rank of battering definitely female on top, then a young male, then the two other females. The male was definitely a idiot though, he ran his head into walls all the time.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

Christine said:


> How cliche, the guys are going at each other now.
> 
> In other news: I just watched as my cat chased my roommate's cat out of the room after he jumped off the windowsill  (post all the comedy sketches you want, cats are fair subject matter in the WL. If you guys just *happened* to overhear cats being mentioned, then suck up and deal and shut up.) rft:


f88 is down with the felines too. As you might expect from a bunch of people who argue with each other for fun, we like animals that beat on each other for fun.

Best thing I ever saw was my smallest cat (kitten sized when full grown) knocking empty cardboard boxes off the top shelf of my pantry onto the giant male who'd been chasing her around for about half an hour.


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

formica said:


> And when they are finished dusting, they can get on with the ironing.


how 'bout this book?


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

*You know......*

Organizing mountain bikers is a lot like herding cats - except the cats won't drink all your beer.:thumbsup:


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

si said:


> There are some people on here who should make better use of the're dusters


A photo of my duster, I use it to dust men sometimes...


----------



## Neen (Sep 27, 2004)

OMG that is too funny. I took a picture of my ex once when he was vacuuming (obviously he was not my ex at the time) because I'd never seen him do it before.


----------



## TronCarter (Jul 22, 2007)

screampint said:


> A photo of my duster, I use it to dust men sometimes...


I'm sure you could dust me on that thing, but then again I once got lapped by an old man with a walker.

What made you decide to go single speed? How did you end up with disc on the front and v-brake on the rear?


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

TronCarter said:


> I'm sure you could dust me on that thing, but then again I once got lapped by an old man with a walker.
> 
> What made you decide to go single speed? How did you end up with disc on the front and v-brake on the rear?


I went for the pink duster:










(And while dusting men is always fun, dusting them when you're on a pink bike with no gears and no suspension makes it that much MORE fun. Okay, I'm kidding. Somewhat.  Seriously though, I like the rigid SS because it makes me ride better - I'm more active, pedal harder, push myself more, and stay lighter on the bike. Plus - no noise, no derailleur problems, no extra weight - it's just beautiful simplicity.)


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Kitty cuteness. 
http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=25410


----------



## TronCarter (Jul 22, 2007)

connie said:


> I went for the pink duster:
> 
> (And while dusting men is always fun, dusting them when you're on a pink bike with no gears and no suspension makes it that much MORE fun. Okay, I'm kidding. Somewhat.  Seriously though, I like the rigid SS because it makes me ride better - I'm more active, pedal harder, push myself more, and stay lighter on the bike. Plus - no noise, no derailleur problems, no extra weight - it's just beautiful simplicity.)


That bike rocks. I think my favorite part is the "your bike sucks" sticker.

Does it come from the factory that color, or is it a custom paint job?


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

thebigred67 said:


> Kitty cuteness.
> http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=25410


Oh sweet ****ing Jesus, that proves it. I might as well start knitting doilies and crying at long distance commercials.

I'm such a girl.

I watched it.

Twice.

And forwarded it on to a friend.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

TronCarter said:


> That bike rocks. I think my favorite part is the "your bike sucks" sticker.
> 
> Does it come from the factory that color, or is it a custom paint job?


That's the factory color for the P.U.S.S.

I had fully intended to get a cheap SS to start on, but then I saw this and could not resist. I didn't think I'd stick with the rigid fork for more than one ride, but it turned out to be a lot of fun that way. Turns rocky sections that I would barely pay attention to on my AS-X into trials-y stuff, and it's a lot of fun that way! Who knew?

And honestly, Screampint and the other ladies here tearing it up on singlespeeds were my inspiration to give it a try. No idea I'd like that so much either!


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

TronCarter said:


> I'm sure you could dust me on that thing, but then again I once got lapped by an old man with a walker.
> 
> What made you decide to go single speed? How did you end up with disc on the front and v-brake on the rear?


I love singlespeeds. I started with a Surly 1x1 bout 7 years ago and have had three in total. None of them have ever had suspension (that's a rigid Pace carbon fiber fork). Simplicity is the key for me. I don't have time to mess with a leaky fork or skipping gears. The challenge and flow are two things that are always attractive.

The v-brake is because the frame is not made for disc (I didn't like the options for the disc brake set-up: not simple). But on the fork it's simple, besides, it's a disc only fork.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Here's another thing about male obnoxiousness that I still don't get: motorcycles. 

Why, oh WHY, do so many of them (not all) consider it acceptable to rev their already-noisy engines and shatter the peace and quiet as much as they can?! WHAT is the appeal of this?!! 

"It's the city; it's *supposed* to be noisy." UGH!! I can accept the ambient noise that already exists that can't be prevented. But this is like saying, "The city's dirty so that's why I litter." Or, "The city doesn't smell good so why should I shower?" 

"Loud pipes save lives." Funny, I thought careful driving saves lives? :skep: Because when motorcyclists die in accidents, it's not due to a driver not hearing them. Besides, I never hear the asshats until they're right next to the car ANYway.

I've yet to see a woman wake up the entire neighborhood with her friends as they race up and down the street all night. Yes, powerful engines are nifty. Why not wait until noon and bring them on the highway then? Why be so obnoxious about your hobby? :madmax:


----------



## Bluebug32 (Jan 13, 2006)

connie said:


> I went for the pink duster:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an awesome bike! I keep thinking about all the rocks and roots I ride over here in the east....doesn't it hurt your bum?? I try to ride my cyclocross bike on light trails and wish for front suspension!


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

Christine said:


> "It's the city; it's *supposed* to be noisy." UGH!! I can accept the ambient noise that already exists that can't be prevented. But this is like saying, "The city's dirty so that's why I litter." Or, "The city doesn't smell good so why should I shower?"
> 
> "Loud pipes save lives." Funny, I thought careful driving saves lives? :skep: Because when motorcyclists die in accidents, it's not due to a driver not hearing them. Besides, I never hear the asshats until they're right next to the car ANYway.


Oh, my... now you've opened a whole new can of worms!
Luckily, the Denver metro area has passed a noise ordinance for motorcycles in the city limits. This summer has been blessedly FREE of loudly revving motorcycles. And I haven't noticed any reports of increased fatalities, go figure. The "loud pipes save lives" theory never held much water with me. Do they not equip motorcycles with horns? Why not use a warning honk instead of a continuous deafening roar? 
Sadly, I still am almost deafened in my left ear by passing harleys when riding the road bike outside of town. I've contemplated getting a single earplug to protect my hearing on that side.
And for god's sake... wear a helmet you fools! (end of rant)


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Bluebug32 said:


> That's an awesome bike! I keep thinking about all the rocks and roots I ride over here in the east....doesn't it hurt your bum?? I try to ride my cyclocross bike on light trails and wish for front suspension!


That was one of the unexpected advantages - my but actually tends to hurt a lot LESS even on bumpy trails, because I'm very rarely sitting down! I've found that I actually like mildly bumpy trails (like Sovreign in Moab, or John's trail in Park City with all the roots) best. It's all about using your arms and legs as suspension. The only time the lack of suspension is no fun is on fast roads with braking bumps, etc. But rocky, rooty stuff is bliss.


----------



## Tass Over Teakettle (Jul 11, 2006)

Neen said:


> OMG that is too funny. I took a picture of my ex once when he was vacuuming (obviously he was not my ex at the time) because I'd never seen him do it before.


Somehow that reminds me of the old line : "No man has ever been SHOT while doing the dishes."
:thumbsup:


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> They are insecure, as many people are.


Teasing is a pretty safe way to make contact... if you do it right. Some might not take it well. It shows that they are interested in you as a person or woman, but they do not want to go ahead and propose (ooops) a life long relationship.

I never studied psychology at school but some things have stuck to my mind. Here's one:
People were watching this movie with some pretty disgusting violent scenes. Did they scream? No. Cry? No. They laughed. Why? Laughter was the only socially acceptable expression of strong emotions, for that bunch of people in a public situation.

People do not always say what they mean. People do not always understand what others mean when they say something. Realistic? Or an understatement?


----------



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

perttime said:


> People were watching this movie with some pretty disgusting violent scenes. Did they scream? No. Cry? No. They laughed. Why? Laughter was the only socially acceptable expression of strong emotions, for that bunch of people in a public situation.
> 
> People do not always say what they mean. People do not always understand what others mean when they say something.


Nail on head. Four pages deep, but nonetheless, nail on head.

Very refreshing. Thank you.


----------

